# New toys for Jovi



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello,

I have added a few pics of my betta Jovi (my gf thought he looked like a rock star) and his new home. I would like to add a few things to make his tank more interesting for him.

I definitely want to add some new plants, and perhaps another rock or log or something. Before I do anything, I would like to hear from some more experienced betta keepers, as the advice I have received on this site so far has been great!

Also, Jovi flaps his front fins REALLY fast, is this something I should be concerned about?

Here he is:


----------



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

oops it didn't work

Until I figure it out the pics are located here:

http://www.filesavr.com/img1992

http://www.filesavr.com/img1994


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your betta is beautiful! Don't worry about the front fins moving so fast. Its normal.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

He's beautiful!
Looks like a 3 gallon tank, 
Mine all love Bubble walls or if not enough room a small stone, But you will need to adjust it to his liking.

I ended up discarding most of the Cave thingy in the picture, None of my fish seemed to like it to much,,
I found alot of my betta's fell in love with the small castles, At first glance you'd think they'd never fit in them, But its the perfect size for 1 Betta, 
Mine likes to slip in thru the back hole and hide while peeking out the front, When they see you looking they make a grand entrance thru the front door in a big flurry, I think they figure there MOVIE STARS!

The castles come in a variety of types,


----------



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

Good tips! I will look around for a castle.

Also, I have a lot of gravel on the bottom - its about 2.5 inches thick. Should I remove some to allow more water in there?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> Also, I have a lot of gravel on the bottom - its about 2.5 inches thick. Should I remove some to allow more water in there?


I would cut it in half by what the pictures shows, But its up to you

I never cared about the underground filtration systems for some reason have them all stuffed away, Prefer just the plain ole gravel and air Stone


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Chicklet, I like your castles!


----------



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

I like them too! I am going to head over to the pet store tomorrow to have a look. If nothing strikes my fancy I am going to get one of these 

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...stle__small?&query=castle&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks to be the same type as the ones I have, says small so I assume.....

I only paid $4.99 ea. for mine at Walmart.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

looks great! I love that tank, now I want one!  lol! Love the betta, too!


----------



## shroomer (Mar 24, 2009)

pillar said:


> I like them too! I am going to head over to the pet store tomorrow to have a look. If nothing strikes my fancy I am going to get one of these
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...stle__small?&query=castle&queryType=0&offset=


Pillar i assume u are canadian as well considering u posted a big al's site, i have a big al's fairley close to where i live. in my opinion big al's is only good for 3 things.
1 getting a large viriety of healthy fish.
2 talking with knowledageble staff that can actually help u.
3 a large virety of products

as for buying stuff there, i generaly only buy stuff at big als if i cant get it anywhere else. if u go to petsmart or even walmart it is cheaper even if its by a couple bucks, they add up in the long run. another store to look in is pet valu, they are cheaper then big als aswell. im not sure about pj's pets i havent been in there often enough to say anything. but one example is when i went to by my whisper i10 filter i went to the different stores to check prices, at big al's it was 23.99 compaired to petsmarts 12.99, thats almost half the cost


----------



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

I just bought a nice display for Jovi at wal-mart, but there may be a problem. When I put it in warm water to get the stickers off it started smelling very solvent like (think plastic cement). Is this bad or will it be ok once I rinse it?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldsoak it for 24 hours in cool water, then rinse in hot


----------



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

*All done!*

When I went to Wal-Mart as per your advice there was no castle, but there was this cool crashed airplane so I bought it, soaked it for 24 hours and put it in the tank. Jovi seems very happy with it and has hidden in it several times.

Here is a picture, any other comments/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love the tank! It's really cool. I'm sure Jovi is lovin' his home!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank. That plane IS cool!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

nice! I love your tank sooo much!


----------



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments! I got the tank, filter, airstone and pump on sale at petcetera for $35! Seems like a good deal to me.

It is for my son's room who is due to come into the world in 4 weeks, I hope him and Jovi get along.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

heres kokobe's tank and him flaring(kokobe)


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

hope your gonna have a lucky son! good luck!


----------

